# Soil test results questions



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

I had two soil tests done, front + back yard, at the local farmers co-op. My yard was sodded about a year and half ago on new construction. This is my first time doing soil testing and I went with the co-op just because it was close, but next time might go with one of the commercial options. I am in North Alabama, most of our soils are red clay.

Backyard:


Frontyard:


The strategy for both are probably similar, though the back needs limed whereas the front probably does not. I've done some reading of other tests on this forum and I *think* I'll want to use dolomitic lime since the mg is low? As far as the high calcium, it looks like I'll want to start using ammonium sulfate for my N in both the front + back? Maybe for the low Potash, the 0-0-50 sulfate of Potash again in both front + back?

This is pretty much solely based on just reading the analysis of other tests on here so just checking if anyone can confirm or deny this strategy?

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

These are two fairly different soils. Do you know if they brought soil to your house during construction? Does it look different?


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

The back was dug out significantly more due to how the house sits on the lot and a retaining wall in the back. I believe that could be why it's so different, most/all of the topsoil in the back was removed so my sod is sitting on soil that used to be 6 or 7 feet beneath the surface. Maybe?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

Now that you've pointed that out, my back is split between below and above the retaining wall. Below is the area I believe is so wildly different due to be dug out. In this test I mixed the soil samples I took. I wonder if I should retest those two areas independently?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you at least need to treat the front different than the back.

Both need P and K.

The back needs lime to raise the pH. I think dolmite will be ok. A split of some dolmite and some calcitic might be best not to raise the mg too much.

The front with a 7.9pH will make the iron not as available to the roots. Foliar iron (FAS) will help with color and chloriosis. Try to use AS for the slight acidifying effects.


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

Sounds like a plan, thanks!


----------

